# The pick up artist



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

After watching the first 5 episodes, I am beginning to realize that the life style of a pick up artist is a great. He is confident, he is able to get women, and has no problems talking to anyone. It is not just about going out and picking up women to have sex with them. It works for anything, like long term relationships and friends.

It is not fake like some of you think, because you have to have some game to talk to women. You can't just go up to a woman in a coffe shop and say "would you like to go out sometime" and have her say "Im already out". You need to be able to test her if she is ready for a kiss. You need to be funny, use "negs" and have a confident body language. Also, there is nothing wrong with being able to get many women.

No one is just going to come into your life and want to spend the rest of it with you. Sure, good looks may get a women interested, but its what happens after is what KEEPS her interested.

I know we are all nervous with women to some extent, most guys are, and the guys on the show were pretty bad. They managed to overcome their fears just by sheer exposure. If they can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh please. All y'all need to stop watching TV.

Fact - The Real World doesn't reflect real life either. I know, I know, it's difficult to comprehend..


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Oh please. All y'all need to stop watching TV.
> 
> Fact - The Real World doesn't reflect real life either. I know, I know, it's difficult to comprehend..


That's the thing though, im done watching tv. Time to go out.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Just remember: It's in the script.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Just remember: It's in the script.


No, its not. They even have say everytime they go out to practice that the women are not actors. And even if they were, this stuff works, or the concept of a pick up artist would not exist, and Mystery would not be selling his seminars for $3,000 every 2-3 days.

I just dont understand you guys. Why not try it first, and then say it doesnt work. But no, all of you are trying to bring me down and saying that it wont work blah blah blah. But I ask you: Have you actually tried it? no. Therefore you cant say it doesnt work.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha. Well, at least he's getting something out of this besides just furthering our ****ed up pop culture.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I am going to practice the "Peacocking" technique. Hm, now, where did my neon pink underwear go? I'm gonna wear them on my head at the bar... see what chicks think.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I read the wikipedia article on that Mystery guy and it says... "The friendship is recorded in Strauss's book The Game. The book paints Markovik as emotionally unstable, suffering intermittent bouts of manic depression, requiring at least one episode of institutional intervention but also as one of the greatest pickup artists in the world and a staunch friend of Strauss."

He doesn't sound all that happy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What? There are consequences to casual sex?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I guess I am really old fashioned or something because I dont believe there are "methods" and "tricks" to these kind of things...I couldnt be less attracted to someone who is all slick with well rehearsed lines...that is probably because I am 38 though....:stu


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Amen, Penny. I don't object to casual sex. What I object to is the assumption that women are too stupid to see through charm, smooth-talk and "negs".

I find slick, charming guys a turn-off, and it's not because I have SA. It's because a have a functioning brain.

Jeebus.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually, those "negs" that you speak of are the only ways of attracting a 10/10 or 9/10 woman. They get asked probablly 10 times a day and they always say no because every guy always says "youre so beautiful" and their like "yeah yeah, whatever get lost". Its better to have game, then no game at all. And lets not forget that women love to play the guys and give them little respect because they know that the guy is crazy about them(not talking about women on here so dont say "I dont")


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Johnny1234 said:


> Actually, those "negs" that you speak of are the only ways of attracting a 10/10 or 9/10 woman. They get asked probablly 10 times a day and they always say no because every guy always says "youre so beautiful" and their like "yeah yeah, whatever get lost". Its better to have game, then no game at all. And lets not forget that women love to play the guys and give them little respect because they know that the guy is crazy about them(not talking about women on here so dont say "I dont")


So much wrong with this post I don't know where to begin. You are making a hell of a lot of assumptions.

1) "9/10 or 10/10 woman" So, they're the only women worth talking to? And how do you classify 9/10-10/10 anyway? Attraction is subjective.

2) You're assuming that women are all the same, and that these 10/10s in particular are the same- all shallow, all game-playing, and all incapable of a) seeing through BS and b) responding to sincerity.

3) "Love to play the guys and give them little respect"- Again, you're assuming these women are all the same. And you say "not talking about women on here"- do you know how offensive that is? How, exactly, do we differ? SA aside, please explain yourself. Are we mutants or fundamentally defective in some way? Yet another assumption, that just because women have SA means they're either not discerning or too discerning and are therefore somehow not "normal" women.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

pyramidsong said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, those "negs" that you speak of are the only ways of attracting a 10/10 or 9/10 woman. They get asked probablly 10 times a day and they always say no because every guy always says "youre so beautiful" and their like "yeah yeah, whatever get lost". Its better to have game, then no game at all. And lets not forget that women love to play the guys and give them little respect because they know that the guy is crazy about them(not talking about women on here so dont say "I dont")
> ...


My response will match your comment numerically:

1) Yes, in clubs, I would only talk to the 9-10's because I would want to get some action. During the day, I could go as low as 7-8, but yes attraction is important.

2) I am saying that. Why? Because they usually have their "***** shield" up and are used to all guys praising them. Sincerity? You can only take the ***** shiled down with negs, not with sincerity. Also, it is not some BS, it is simply playing the game. Ever been to a nightclub? I have. Trust me, you need game. You dont just approach a women and say "I like you, youre pretty" because she will just ignore you. You have to keep her interested. Thats what pua is. It is learning how to be interesting, funny, and confident. There are no specific things you have to say.

3) The women on here are not very confident, therefore they will be tamed easier, and just being nice may work(they would take negs too seriously). Remember, women say something, but they are thinking something else, even if it is subconsciously. Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Johnny1234 said:


> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> > Johnny1234 said:
> ...


Ok, to the rest I'll just say, fine, let's agree to disagree.

But this- "tamed"?

Excuse me?

I can only speak for myself, but I loathe being flirted with. It makes me profoundly uncomfortable. And I said "sincere". I didn't say "nice". I would respond more favourably to someone saying, honestly and politely, "I would like to have casual sex with you" than someone wasting a whole evening flirting, wooing and being charming. I am not joking- they have, and I did. SA does not necessarily mean being meek, mild and easily flattered or, as you so eloquently put it, "tamed".

Women are not an amorphous, zombie-like mass incapable of original thought. We are individuals with different turn-offs and turn-ons just like you men. Shocking, I know. :roll


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I know this isnt meant for me but yet again Penny cannot help sticking her nose in:



Johnny1234 said:


> My response will match your comment numerically:
> 
> 1) Yes, in clubs, I would only talk to the 9-10's because I would want to get some action. During the day, I could go as low as 7-8, but yes attraction is important.


 Attraction is subjective, as PyramidSong said, what is a 9 or 10 to you could be a 5 to someone else. That is a pretty severe standard you holding.....:no You are by all means entitled to whatever standards you want but you cannot expect to post that on a board and not hear of how shallow this line of thinking is.



> 2) I am saying that. Why? Because they usually have their "***** shield" up and are used to all guys praising them. Sincerity? You can only take the ***** shiled down with negs, not with sincerity. Also, it is not some BS, it is simply playing the game. Ever been to a nightclub? I have. Trust me, you need game. You dont just approach a women and say "I like you, youre pretty" because she will just ignore you. You have to keep her interested. Thats what pua is. It is learning how to be interesting, funny, and confident. There are no specific things you have to say.


 Most people are not going to a nightclub to look for love so I will give you that its a bunch of players trying to play each other. I have been to MANY nightclubs in my time. This type of environment leads to shallow and superficialness and if that is what you are looking for, more power to you. There is nothing, however, interesting or real about someone running a line by you and if you decline, they just move on to the next potential "conquest". I definitely have little patience for some guy drooling over me saying that I am "pretty", because they know nothing about me or about who I am.



> 3) The women on here are not very confident, therefore they will be tamed easier, and just being nice may work(they would take negs too seriously). Remember, women say something, but they are thinking something else, even if it is subconsciously. Stop being so sensitive.


TAMED?? :fall

Men say something and are thinking something else, dont try to pretend women are the only ones guilty of doing that.

Its threads like this that make me so happy that I am no longer "out there" and, God willing, never will be again. It makes me appreciate so much more the marriage I am in, because finding someone real, honest, caring, and who truly loves you for you is like finding the proverbial needle in the haystack.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

In retrospect I would like to add to this post that I know Johnny1234 is rather young and that has a lot to do with your viewpoints, and this is somewhat understandable. But you tend to lump all women into one group of mindless drones in a Borg-like collective, as if we have no individuality. Women arent robots all programmed the same, we are unique individuals, just like you. 

Also, my "nightclub" days are a while back now, when I was in my mid 20s, but I cannot imagine much has changed on the nightclub scene.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Look, all of you think that I am actually talking about finding a marriage partner in a nightclub - I am not. I am talking about trying to find someone to have sex with, which is what nightclubs are for. And most girls in the nightclubs will respond favorily to the stuff I am talking about, and they are also very predictible. Of course everyone is a unique individual blah blah blah. However, I am talking about the 10's and the 9's out there that are tired of hearing how pretty they are, and they want someone who is interesting and confident, and not thinking that the woman should be praised.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I watched that show and wanted three-way with blonde woman and the asia shy guy. But asia shy guy quit, and i put on pants back.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ladies, you're fighting with the worldview of a generation who grew up watching MTV and VH1 "reality" shows that present to them the glamourous lives of the 2% of population who are famous and/or wealthy and have created their own subculture apart from the actual real world in which these teenagers blindly follow. 

I've been trying to convince my 18 year old baby sister for years that things like "Laguna Beach" and her WB shows are damaging to her soul and who she is as a person, but she mostly just gets moody with me. However, I have made a bit of an impression on her considering she doesn't actually act like the kids in those shows (usually).


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Seduction community is a cult and this thread is a good example of that.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

If done properly 'Negs' are good in any circumstance, if only as a way to eliminate awkwardness and create a more laid back atmosphere. Calling them 'negs' is a different thing entirely.

From what I've heard, the show is unrealistic because it takes things way too far, but I think that outside of dressing like the singer from the 4 Non Blondes, a lot of the guy's ideas can work on certain girls. I certainly don't see anything morally objectionable about someone ****ing a shallow girl under the false pretense of having more game than they really do, for instance.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

As stated before, it's not about any kind of script or words that you use. It's about how you say it. When talking to someone, you can catch much more of what is in their agenda outside of the words.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Ladies, you're fighting with the worldview of a generation who grew up watching MTV and VH1 "reality" shows that present to them the glamourous lives of the 2% of population who are famous and/or wealthy and have created their own subculture apart from the actual real world in which these teenagers blindly follow.
> 
> I've been trying to convince my 18 year old baby sister for years that things like "Laguna Beach" and her WB shows are damaging to her soul and who she is as a person, but she mostly just gets moody with me. However, I have made a bit of an impression on her considering she doesn't actually act like the kids in those shows (usually).


I did not have mtv until last year, so there goes your theory. I am not some blind follower as you so put it. And btw, you sound like some old nagger talking about "the mtv generation".


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

What the hell is a "neg"?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> What the hell is a "neg"?


It's where you mildly ignore or insult the girl so she doesn't think you're a sycophant. It's supposed to make you seem more mysterious and confident or some bullcrap.

"Neg"= "negative".


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

I like the show, its moderatly entertaining and I see the whole self respect thing. I personally would never use anything on that show. Its just not me. The type of girls I am attracted to would see through that in a heartbeat. Naive girls need not apply which I'd say 90% of the girls on that show are. Thats just an assuption, not saying they are ****s and whatnot. So a majority of girls are entertained by a few sets of snazzy pickup lines and a majority guys are entertained by a mini-skirt and how much cleavage they can see.

Now not to say that any of this is bad if you like to go out and have fun like that then more power to you and his method works. I would assume this can be a great source of self esteem if thats what you are looking for. Thats why I like that show, its just not for me. I wish it was.

Also, I see no fault in looking for the 8's-10's women. It is subjective but I think in the context it was relative. Dont any of you think for a second that the first thing you notice about the opposite sex...or the one you are attracted to is how they look. Which inclues how they carry themselves. If you dont you're lying to yourself. Not to say that 1's-7's women wouldn't end up being more fun to talk to. Looks only go so far with me, I dont consider myself to be shallow in the slightest but ill be honest, its the first thing I notice. Sometimes i'll end up talking to the "hot chick" and we have nothing in common, while the "ugly duckling" with the most beautiful personality sits in the corner. I know its not fair but honestly thats the way it is.

I'd like to make a nightclub where nobody can see what anyone else looks like. You all have to wear masks and sumo suits so everyone looks the same. Just like a M or an F on the suit.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

B-Dog said:


> Also, I see no fault in looking for the 8's-10's women. It is subjective but I think in the context it was relative. Dont any of you think for a second that the first thing you notice about the opposite sex...or the one you are attracted to is how they look. Which inclues how they carry themselves. If you dont you're lying to yourself. Not to say that 1's-7's women wouldn't end up being more fun to talk to. Looks only go so far with me, I dont consider myself to be shallow in the slightest but ill be honest, its the first thing I notice. Sometimes i'll end up talking to the "hot chick" and we have nothing in common, while the "ugly duckling" with the most beautiful personality sits in the corner. I know its not fair but honestly thats the way it is.


No that is the way it is for you, not everyone else, maybe predominantly in the 18 -25 age group but that is not how "everyone" feels....and I find your accusation of anyone not adhering to your views people who are "lying" to themselves offensive.

Not everyone bases everything on looks, depends on what you are looking for I guess.

Some people actually (gasp!!) are more into things beyond looks, a guy doesnt have to be an Adonis to be someone one could fall madly in love with and vice versa.

Here is a line from a movie which I think clarifies a more mature way of thinking that I think many on here share....those who dont agree with you are not lying to themselves at all, rather they just feel differently than you, as difficult as that it for you to believe.



> You know how someone's appearance can change the longer you know them? How a really attractive person, if you don't like them, can become more and more ugly; whereas someone you might not have even have noticed... that you wouldn't look at more than once, if you love them, can become the most beautiful thing you've ever seen. All you want to do is be near them.


My opinion and I stand behind it. There are plenty of people in this world that think looks are everything and if that is what you are seeking good for you but dont insult others for having the sense to look for something more......


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

Hrm.

Well. I suppose in the generation gap that changes...but not really. I thought I said that looks dont mean everything to me. They just start it out, I dont really know why you would be offended by that. I fail to see how what you posted is different than what I said. You really took what I said and read what you wanted to and ran with it, now im offended. You don't have to be Aphrotide to get my attention, it just helps. I also added its not fair im not the most suave guy on the plant as far as asthetics go too, im sure i've been passed up. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think that 90% of relationships have to start out as a mild level of physical attraction. I like a cute girl so sue me, if she is cute and dumb then im out. I think you will be hard pressed to find many people that will disagree with that.

So if you were to walk in to a room you don't notice the more attractive ones, to you, first? I guess that would depend if you are in that mindset or not. Given the choice between two mimes you'd pick the one that was cuter right?

They aren't just my views either. Its generally the way of things. Before you can even talk to someone to find out if they are worth your time you see them. I also wish it wasn't the way it was but it cant be helped.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

B-Dog said:


> Hrm.
> 
> Well. I suppose in the generation gap that changes...but not really. I thought I said that looks dont mean everything to me. They just start it out, I dont really know why you would be offended by that. I fail to see how what you posted is different than what I said. You really took what I said and read what you wanted to and ran with it, now im offended. You don't have to be Aphrotide to get my attention, it just helps. I also added its not fair im not the most suave guy on the plant as far as asthetics go too, im sure i've been passed up. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I think that 90% of relationships have to start out as a mild level of physical attraction. I like a cute girl so sue me, if she is cute and dumb then im out. I think you will be hard pressed to find many people that will disagree with that.
> 
> So if you were to walk in to a room you don't notice the more attractive ones, to you, first?


Actually, in all honesty, no. I have a concrete example. I had an art show, and this guy I know came and brought three friends with him. The one I immediately liked and was intrigued by was in all objectivity the plainest and quietest one there (he is by no means ugly or boring, just more low-key than the others). All four of them are nice guys, and one of them would probably be described as extremely hot by most women, but I liked the quiet, un-flashy one. Before I even talked to him. So there you go. I'm not claiming to be in the majority here but as Penny said, even before you've talked to a person, "hotness" isn't what everyone immediately responds to.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

pyramidsong said:


> and one of them would probably be described as extremely hot by most women, but I liked the quiet, un-flashy one. Before I even talked to him. So there you go.


The point is that you noticed who the guy was that would probably receive the most female attention. And if you want to stand out of all the other women that he'll briefly meet at a party, you have to do something to trigger his attention (or be extremely hot yourself)


----------



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

justlistening said:


> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> > and one of them would probably be described as extremely hot by most women, but I liked the quiet, un-flashy one. Before I even talked to him. So there you go.
> ...


Thats exactly what I mean and I am the same way. Ill notice the hot girl, but ill give up becaue I think she is out of my league. Then I meet a girl who is not as hot persay, but in no way un-attractive and have a wonderful time. When will I learn?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Look, attraction is everything. I even learned about this in psychology. Beautiful people tend to get the job, the partner, and the better seat on a plane, just because of their looks. Good looking people DO have it easier and they are also noticed more by the opposite sex. The initial impression is what counts and if someone ugly or good looking(I know its relative but think ugly and good looking to you) you will talk to the good looking person(unless you have sa, then you dont talk to either) :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I dont know how I even got sucked into this thread as its hardly a unique one...this same song has been played on SAS Relationships a thousand times before....to each his own...whatever....


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Amen, Penny. I'm out.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I know this show is over but overall I thought it offered a few good tips for guys. If I ever get up the nerve to ask a girl out I would definitely keep some of them in mind. I'm not talking about the ridiculous pick-up lines and stories the guys were instructed to tell but rather the pointers about how to position your body to project an aura of confidence and also to maintain a girl's comfort level. Mystery instructed them to talk over a shouder or lean back rather than confronting someone with your front to them. This would be more comfort building because the guy doesn't look too eager.

In general the show was fun and corny and yes, it was somewhat disrespectful to women but you have to remember that this is a completely male-oriented show and nothing is wrong with that. I thought the final challenge was stupid considering that their fates were in the abilities of other guys. Having them give the guys orders via earphones was ridiculous. But that girl Kip brought back to the couch was ca-yute!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

IcedOver said:


> I know this show is over but overall I thought it offered a few good tips for guys. If I ever get up the nerve to ask a girl out I would definitely keep some of them in mind. I'm not talking about the ridiculous pick-up lines and stories the guys were instructed to tell but rather the pointers about how to position your body to project an aura of confidence and also to maintain a girl's comfort level. Mystery instructed them to talk over a shouder or lean back rather than confronting someone with your front to them. This would be more comfort building because the guy doesn't look too eager.
> 
> In general the show was fun and corny and yes, it was somewhat disrespectful to women but you have to remember that this is a completely male-oriented show and nothing is wrong with that. I thought the final challenge was stupid considering that their fates were in the abilities of other guys. Having them give the guys orders via earphones was ridiculous. But that girl Kip brought back to the couch was ca-yute!


I liked the last show. I mean, after they picked up the exotic dancers, there is really nothing left is there? And the guys that were in the club for the first time in the show did pretty good as well, way better then their teachers on their first, or even 3rd time.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I know this was a "reality" show but I thought it was really well done. Most of us guys on here can relate to the crippling fear of meeting people, especially women. The final few guys really connected and I doubt that was scripted at all. Like Mystery said, this show was a whole lot more than just picking up girls.

Some of the things he taught I've been doing for a bit now (mostly in an altered state) and it really does work. Just find a way to do it on your own terms, being yourself and not compromising your principles. Everyone has something attractive about them. You just have to show it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SADFighter said:


> Everyone has something attractive about them. You just have to show it.


Oh please. Not only is that corny, but it's untrue. There wouldn't be attractive people if there weren't unattractive people.


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

Everybody does have something worthwhile to offer the world. And I believe everyone has attractive qualities about them. You just have to let them out from inside of you. 

For looks you could workout if you're overweight, buy clothes that fit and are in style, get a haircut that is awesome and work on that grooming and appearance.

Other qualities people can work on off the top of my head.
Being more in the moment
Being a positive happy person
Being able to have fun and entertain yourself at any time as well as others (Be the Party)
Take in some hobbies that interest you
Working on that self talk in your head to become the person you want to be

A lot of those guys on the show were not that attractive. They changed and for the better. They talked louder. They told better stories. They dressed nicer. They got more confident. And they got more comfortable with themselves. It is very possible to become more attractive.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, buy expensive clothes and plastic surgery to impress the opposite sex and feel good about yourself so you can judge others for not being at your amazing level.

These are all shallow pursuits.

Despite the constant attempts to persuade the consumer that the right clothes, the perfect thin body, the whitest teeth and the fastest car will give you more value as a person, all it does is create an insatiable desire to always have more.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> SADFighter said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has something attractive about them. You just have to show it.
> ...


Yes, I'm the king of corny.

But I'm not just talking about looks.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LoverBoy said:


> Other qualities people can work on off the top of my head.
> Being more in the moment
> Being a positive happy person
> Being able to have fun and entertain yourself at any time as well as others (Be the Party)
> ...


Appearance (and sometimes money/power... at least for guys) might make getting into a relationship easier, but those things up there are the keys to being able to stay in relationship and want to be with the other person.

And LostInReverie has attractive things about her, even if she doesn't realize it.


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

Wotda hell, I havent watched the series just read the book 'The Game', but wots with this whole Debate?? Guys its all about overcoming S.A., its hard on S.A. guys cause they will most definately have trouble with talking to girls, anything that helps helps. Its about getting better at how 2 get to know someone, improving your confidence, and not just about sex.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread because i think a lot of us could be benefited from reading it


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't try to get into the whole PUA scene, a lot of it is just a scam. That being said, "The Blueprint" by "Tyler Durden" is worth checking out. He does a pretty good job of getting you hyped up to go out and talk to women, and once in a while, it can push you all the way to getting something done. There also used to be a blog called "The Real Assanova" that had legitimately good practical advice, not the kind of weird "theory" stuff you get from Mystery and his cronies, but I haven't been able to find it online anymore. If there's a backup somewhere, every single article he wrote is worth reading.

here ya go

http://realmademen.wordpress.com/


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought this thread was gonna be about the 80s movie with same title. You should see it. It's a fun movie. Seems like so long ago.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, so I've been using pick up since the beginning of this thread and since then I've managed to seduce 300lbs body fat on my body and a beard the traps ladies in my "rugged-man-of-awesomeness" kind of style thing way. The other day I walked over to a girl and said, "Hey you!". I proceeded to stick my hand out as a technique known by PUAs as the Hand of God technique. For some reason she gave me a weird look and proceeded to pull out a 9mm from her purse. I immediately diffused the situation with my trusty "PLease don't shoot! I have unforeseen children in my future!" She instead pistol whipped me across the face, knocked me unconscious and stole my last pair of urban jeans. Needless to say, I feel like I have progressed since my blowup doll days.... will be out again soon!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

^ LOL


----------

